# Foam Filled Tires, DIY?



## snow game

I recently came across a way to foam fill your own tires. Does any one have more info on this, where it can be purchased and how well it works if you do it yourself? I recently got a quote for 270.00 per tire for my skid steer from a local shop to fill my tires, they say it gives a good ride and will actually make the tire wear less (not as quickly) because there is less heat build up.
Will I get double the life? 
If its cheaper to do it my self I don't mind purchasing a pump, I have plenty of machines to use it it on, just don't want to make a bad investment.


----------



## DaySpring Services

I'm not sure if it's true or not bad I have heard that your wheels are junk if you ever need new tire.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

First I have not filled tires myself. Second where are you getting your info? Ride better? Have you ridden in a skid with filled tires? Obviously not, the only way I'd fill my tires is if I was only ON road. You will get longer life but it isn't because of heat it's because there isn't as much flex/roll in the tire scuffing off rubber. You can reuse the rim the tire and foam has to be cut off.


----------



## snow game

Update! The product I saw on line I thought was a liquid that turned to foam. Not so, It is a liquid you pump into your tires and as you encounter leaks this liquid fill the puncture to prevent the tire from going flat. The pump runs 120.00 and a five gallon pail runs 118.00. the person I spoke to said I would need three quarts to do one 14 x 17.5 tire.


----------

